# Raag Asa De Shabad In Rehraas Sahib



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jul 6, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh,

Following shabad of Guru Raam Daas Ji is included in SGGSJ in Raag Aasaa on Pannaa 348 -


*Awsw mhlw 4 ]*
*so purKu inrMjnu hir purKu inrMjnu hir Agmw Agm Apwrw ]*
*siB iDAwvih siB iDAwvih quDu jI hir scy isrjxhwrw ]*
*siB jIA qumwry jI qUM jIAw kw dwqwrw ]*
*hir iDAwvhu sMqhu jI siB dUK ivswrxhwrw ]*
*hir Awpy Twkuru hir Awpy syvku jI ikAw nwnk jMq ivcwrw ]1]*
*qUM Gt Gt AMqir srb inrMqir jI hir eyko purKu smwxw ]*
*ieik dwqy ieik ByKwrI jI siB qyry coj ivfwxw ]*
*qUM Awpy dwqw Awpy Bugqw jI hau quDu ibnu Avru n jwxw ]*
*qUM pwrbRhmu byAMqu byAMqu jI qyry ikAw gux AwiK vKwxw ]*
*jo syvih jo syvih quDu jI jnu nwnku iqn@ kurbwxw ]2]*
*hir iDAwvih hir iDAwvih quDu jI sy jn jug mih suK vwsI ]*
*sy mukqu sy mukqu Bey ijn@ hir iDAwieAw jIau iqn tUtI jm kI PwsI ]*
*ijn inrBau ijn@ hir inrBau iDAwieAw jIau iqn kw Bau sBu gvwsI ]*
*ijn@ syivAw ijn@ syivAw myrw hir jIau qy hir hir rUip smwsI ]*
*sy DMnu sy DMnu ijn hir iDAwieAw jIau jnu nwnku iqn bil jwsI ]3]*
*qyrI Bgiq qyrI Bgiq BMfwr jI Bry byAMq byAMqw ]*
*qyry Bgq qyry Bgq slwhin quDu jI hir Aink Anyk Anµqw ]*
*qyrI Aink qyrI Aink krih hir pUjw jI qpu qwpih jpih byAMqw ]*
*qyry Anyk qyry Anyk pVih bhu isMimRiq swsq jI kir ikirAw Ktu krm krMqw ]*
*sy Bgq sy Bgq Bly jn nwnk jI jo Bwvih myry hir BgvMqw ]4]*
*qUM Awid purKu AprMpru krqw jI quDu jyvfu Avru n koeI ]*
*qUM jugu jugu eyko sdw sdw qUM eyko jI qUM inhclu krqw soeI ]*
*quDu Awpy BwvY soeI vrqY jI qUM Awpy krih su hoeI ]*
*quDu Awpy isRsit sB aupweI jI quDu Awpy isrij sB goeI ]*
*jnu nwnku gux gwvY krqy ky jI jo sBsY kw jwxoeI **]5]2]*

Same shabad is also in included in the Nitnem Bani Gutkas like this -

*rwgu Awsw mhlw 4 so purKu *

*<> siqgur pRswid ] *

*so purKu inrMjnu hir purKu inrMjnu hir Agmw Agm Apwrw ] *

*siB iDAwvih siB iDAwvih quDu jI hir scy isrjxhwrw ] *

*siB jIA qumwry jI qUM jIAw kw dwqwrw ] *

*hir iDAwvhu sMqhu jI siB dUK ivswrxhwrw ] *

*hir Awpy Twkuru hir Awpy syvku jIikAw nwnk jMq ivcwrw ]1] *

*qUM Gt Gt AMqir srb inrMqir jI hir eyko purKu smwxw ] *

*ieik dwqy ieik ByKwrI jI siB qyry coj ivfwxw ] *

*qUM Awpy dwqw Awpy Bugqw jI hau quDu ibnu Avru n jwxw ] *

*qUM pwrbRhmu byAMqu byAMqu jI qyry ikAw gux AwiK vKwxw ] *

*jo syvih jo syvih quDu jI jnu nwnku iqn kurbwxw ]2] *

*hir iDAwvih hir iDAwvih quDu jI sy jn jug mih suKvwsI ] *

*sy mukqu sy mukqu Bey ijn hir iDAwieAw jI iqn qUtI jm kI PwsI ] *

*ijn inrBau ijn hir inrBau iDAwieAw jI iqn kw Bau sBu gvwsI ] *

*ijn syivAw ijn syivAw myrw hir jI qy hir hir rUip smwsI ] *

*sy DMnu sy DMnu ijn hir iDAwieAw jI jnu nwnku iqn bil jwsI ]3] *

*qyrI Bgiq qyrI Bgiq BMfwr jI Bry ibAMq byAMqw ] *

*qyry Bgq qyry Bgq slwhin quDu jI hir Aink Anyk Anµqw ] *

*qyrI Aink qyrI Aink krih hir pUjw jI qpu qwpih jpih byAMqw ]** qyry Anyk qyry Anyk pVih bhu isimRiq swsq jI kir ikirAw Ktu krm krMqw ] *

*sy Bgq sy Bgq Bly jn nwnk jI jo Bwvih myry hir BgvMqw ]4] *

*qUM Awid purKu AprMpru krqw jI quDu jyvfu Avru n koeI ] *

*qUM jugu jugu eyko sdw sdw qUM eyko jI qUM inhclu krqw soeI ] *

*quDu Awpy BwvY soeI vrqY jI qUM Awpy krih su hoeI ] *

*quDu Awpy isRsit sB aupweI jI quDu Awpy isrij sB goeI ] *

*jnu nwnku gux gwvY krqy ky jI jo sBsY kw jwxoeI ]5]1] *


Can someone please tell me why the Grubani is different in Gutka Sahib from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji? I also noticed few more places in Raag Asa where there is slight difference, why so?

Thank you in advance,
Prabhjot Kaur


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can someone please tell me why the Grubani is different in Gutka Sahib from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji? I also noticed few more places in Raag Asa where there is slight difference, why so?

Thank you in advance,
Prabhjot Kaur[/QUOTE]

have heard that there has been alot of changes made by numerous parties ( british etc..) with a view we lose touch with true power of bani and shabd, and hence true sikh immortality.

have read also that numerous SGGS ji and ardaas from before british rule in punjab are significantly different to what we have in our presence.

but feel essence is still there and if we truly listen with our whole beings, empty our minds the truth will still appear to us. 

not sure about this but could contribute to anomolies you've pointed out  

bul chuk maf
:hmm:


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jul 7, 2005)

Saadh Sangat Ji,

thank you, I found the answer to my question. The shabad that is included in Rehraas Sahib is from *by Guru Raam Daas Ji in So Purakh on Pannaa 10 NOT from Panna 348 *as I was thinking. This shabad comes twice in SGGSJ like many other shabads with slight differences.
Guru Fateh!


----------



## Inder_bti (Jul 8, 2005)

Sat Shri Akal g.....maaf karna...fonts na hon karan mein difference nai dekh sakda......alag-2 matt de lokan ne ad-2 systems develop ker laye ne...apni-2 samaj de according.....Gurbani Grammer de according pronounciation kafi alag hai...sahi meaning lain layi ....alag tareeke naal parna painda.....kuch log os difference nu printing ch permanent ker rahe hone....language limitations karan example den ch asmarth han...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2005)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki fateh.

Nothing to panic folks...These are just two examples of SLIGHTLY DIFFERING SHABADS...even the SODAR SHABAD has slight differences in japji Sahib and in Rehraas..BOTH are GURBANI and can be found in GURU GRANTH JI SAHIB. There are other similar shabads as well.

The thing we have to worry is when GUTKAS have Banis that are NOT in GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE. The Title REHRAAS appears in GURU GRANTH JI and the shabads there have been added to and expanded in various gutkas...various maryadas have various rehrass..long and short.   As far as GURBANI in GURU GRANTH JI is concerned..the ONE and ONLY point of variance is in RAAGMAALA..NONE OTHER.

That is why GURU JI stressed that each and every SIKH MUST learn GURBANI...and not depend on others to explain things to him....very dangerous to have "intermediaries..translators...you might be misled !! Learn, Study, Vichaar, look at various steeks, translations, come to your own conclusions..GURU JI KIRPA KARANGE.



Jarnail Singh Gyani Arshi


----------

